# 2009 National Reserve Seating



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I have offered to gather a list of forum members going to the National who will be paying for reserve seating so we can all try and sit together again this year. If you could please let me know if you have paid and if so when your payment has gone out. I will need first and last names please, I will be making a list in this thread but will not post last names so please send me a PM so I can have it correct on the list I will send to Charlene. I would like to get this list over to her by July 31.

On the registration form there is a box at the bottom for Comments and Special Requests. Please put the following in that box to maybe help the process.
*"Please seat with Havanese Forum members"*

Leeann
Dana
Megan
Ann
Carole
Jane
Carolina
Beverly
Beth
Ryan
Marija
Holli
Marj
Marianne


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh no, one more thing to think about, do I have to reserve a seat if I'm handling my own dog in the ring?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

dboudreau said:


> Oh no, one more thing to think about, do I have to reserve a seat if I'm handling my own dog in the ring?


Only if you want a front row seat when you are not handling your dog! <grin>

Kathy


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey there Leeann I have not sent anything in but will be paying for a seat....My name is Megan....you know the rest..lol.I will be talking to you later this week to make sure I have everything done right......dont want to have any mess ups this time!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Leeann, I will be paying for a reserved seat. I would love to sit with other Forum members! 

I have filled out the form but am still deciding on whether I want boxed lunches, so I will probably send the form in with my payment next week. What should I put on my form for "special requests" re: seating? Is it enough to just say "with other Forum members?"


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane said:


> Hi Leeann, I will be paying for a reserved seat. I would love to sit with other Forum members!
> 
> I have filled out the form but am still deciding on whether I want boxed lunches, so I will probably send the form in with my payment next week. What should I put on my form for "special requests" re: seating? Is it enough to just say "with other Forum members?"


Jane I think this is a wonderful idea, lets put "Please seat with Havanese Forum members" I will add this to the first post.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

And when you'll get your great seats put something on one of them so when I come off the HRI booth I can find everyone.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie
Marty (for a short time)


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am wondering if I need this? I imagine,I will not be able to actually set down in a chair and watch,but rather peek in from a door or something? Am I going to be able to actually see anything standing up by the door?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pat, that's what the red boas are for dahling!! 

Julie, depending on the size of the crowd around the ring, you may not see much from the door. The dogs are way down at the ground, so you will see handlers, but not necessarily their dogs.  

Can't you put a "gone for 10 mins." sign at your table and cover everything up with a sheet? I saw some vendors last year have sheets over their things when they'd go away.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie the only day you are probably going to have problems seeing is on Sat. I do remember seeing a lot of people standing who did not have seats so it is doable but front row is the best way to see it all.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

re: boxed lunches: Necessary or not? What do you guys think? I'm debating this one.

Also, I will be paying for reserved seating to sit with all of you! Carolina's the name as you know Leeann.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina said:


> re: boxed lunches: Necessary or not? What do you guys think? I'm debating this one.


I was debating this as well and decided against it, I don't eat much for lunch and am happy grabbing a bagle or chic. fingers at the bar. I was also afraid I might waste a lunch if I paid for it, last year most of us went to the bar after each show or the hospitality room.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Okay you'll-I will look for the red boa's again this year-it's going to be so much more fun since we all met last year-can't wait. 

Rescue Parade is going to be a tissue alert on Sat so be sure and catch that. I hope we have more Rescue Havie's this year taking part in the parade-and I meant that I hope their new owners bring them and we get to hear how they have all found their "furever" home.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie
Marty for a short time


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I will be getting reserved seats for Beth and I, but as you know if you were there last year, Beth will probably not be around much at all. Julie, that means when we can get you away for a bit, there will be a spare seat, and I will try to give you some breaks if you're not too busy!

I had planned on signing up for the box lunches as it seemed like I missed more than I wanted to last year waiting for lunches. I'm going to the seminar on Wed. and I hope someone else is too. I'm also going to both dinners.:hungry:

I don't think I missed anything!
My check will be in the mail this week.

Beverly


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> re: boxed lunches: Necessary or not? What do you guys think? I'm debating this one.
> 
> Also, I will be paying for reserved seating to sit with all of you! Carolina's the name as you know Leeann.


I think I'll do the boxed lunch for Thu only. I scoped out the area with Google maps/earth and there is a mall within 500 ft of the hotel, with a food court and mall-type food. I guess I'm planning to walk over there for lunch on Fri/Sat!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Leeann,

Marija and myself will be doing the reserved seating. Will be doing up our sheets soon!

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The boxed lunches are a deal in comparison to the food prices in Chicago (esp the hotel restaurant). In addition, your meal will also help us make our contracted obligation towards food & beverage charges.  

(Just an added bonus for the HCA if you buy a lunch - and a bonus for you in saving time and money too.)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I got the box lunches for the days of the show myself. Not only a good deal, but should be faster then waiting for service whether it is in or out of the hotel. Typically the judge breaks for no more then an hour, but when you have 200 people or more all trying to get food or drinks at the same, an hour isn't enough and I don't want to miss seeing all those great dogs!!!! 

Plus, maybe we all could take our box lunches outside and have a nice picnic!!!???


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> The boxed lunches are a deal in comparison to the food prices in Chicago (esp the hotel restaurant). In addition, your meal will also help us make our contracted obligation towards food & beverage charges.
> 
> (Just an added bonus for the HCA if you buy a lunch - and a bonus for you in saving time and money too.)


If getting a box lunch helps meet our obligation, I will get more boxed lunches! I can always snack on them throughout the day! Thanks for letting us know about that, Kimberly!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree with Kathy. Everyone breaks at once and the restaurant(s) at the hotel will be packed and slow. I remember wolfing food down to get back because I didn't want to miss a thing either!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I agree with Kathy. Everyone breaks at once and the restaurant(s) at the hotel will be packed and slow. I remember wolfing food down to get back because I didn't want to miss a thing either!


So I guess you have to choose: Do I need to go to the bathroom? Or do I need food?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well that one's easy .... food !! :cheer2:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Uh yeah - food no doubt! LOL (Says the person who rarely ever lets a meal get by no matter how busy she is)


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

My husband and I will be attending. Count me in. My puppy Papi (Teddy son, Pan grandson) will be entered and his daddy is going to be entered in stud dog. This will be funny because actually dad and grandpa will probably be entered in stud dog. Papi will be going in on his dad's behalf....I wonder how Lynn and Natalie are going to work that out  BTW Papi is doing really well in the ring. 
Paula and Jody


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Bumping up to see if anyone else is doing seating at the National or if anyone has sent their payment in and has not notified me.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Can we also sit together at the awards banquet? Is there a way anyone can arrange that?
Carole


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Can we also sit together at the awards banquet? Is there a way anyone can arrange that?
> Carole


That is done on a first come, first serve basis. So, someone needs to plan on getting to the ballroom 1st and reserve a table. The tables typically seat like 10 I think.

Kathy


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> That is done on a first come, first serve basis. So, someone needs to plan on getting to the ballroom 1st and reserve a table. The tables typically seat like 10 I think.
> 
> Kathy


 A few of us can plan on meeting a little early, I nominate Amanda & Carole.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I want to sit with you guys too!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

lmao-you do remember who showed up to the National show itself with pillow marks on her face and who was showing last year. I think Leeann the early bird should take my place. I can't be trusted....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL!!! Seriously?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- yes! I totally messed up the times and went to bed after showing in the morning. Kathy saved me by quickly brushing Dasher's bed head out and I just put my hair in a pony tail lol!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LMAO!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I may do this this year. I lucked out last year getting to sit close to the reserved seating, but I have a feeling there is going to be a lot more people there this year


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Add me to the list!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Me too, me too !!! :biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hooray!!!

I can't wait to meet all the new people and see all the people from the last two years that I've met!

We need a new list of people showing dogs too. I don't know how soon this is decided, but I need to know who to be watching for in the ring!

Beverly


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Add me and my husband to the list for thursday ( is there special seating? not on form) and Friday. Elizabeth and Michael


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Please remember I need to know when you send your payment in, this will help when the seating chart is being made. Seating is done on a first come first serve basis. 

If your name is in red that means I have all your info and you are all set.

Thanks


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:hurt::hurt::hurt::hurt::hurt:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Please remember I need to know when you send your payment in, this will help when the seating chart is being made. Seating is done on a first come first serve basis.
> 
> If your name is in red that means I have all your info and you are all set.
> 
> Thanks


Oops, I'm sorry, Leeann. I sent in my form and payment long long ago....I already got a confirmation email back too. Please please please make my name red....


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, so, am I suppose to arrive early for reserve seating? I was really asking about the banquet...........
And, Amanda, I'll wake you up extra early!! Don't worry! <grin>
Carole


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane do you have an idea of what date you sent your payment in? Thanks

Carole you don't need to arrive early for your reserve seating but we should arrange for a few of us to arrive early to the dinners so we can grab a couple tables close together. We can always wait to see how each of us are feeling each day to decide who is willing to arrive early, don't forget Amanda has an issue with falling asleep and almost missing things.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Jane do you have an idea of what date you sent your payment in? Thanks


Jane you are all set, Kimberly was so kind to send me updated information for payments received and when.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll be faxing my form in asap! 

Laurie, it totally SUCKS!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Jane you are all set, Kimberly was so kind to send me updated information for payments received and when.


Thanks, Kimberly! I just checked. After I decided about the boxed lunch issue on 6/18, I mailed my payment and reg form in probably the 19th. My receipt from Linda Strike was dated 6/24.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

6/24 is the same date I had for you, but I work closely with Linda.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I sent my form and payment in yesterday via snail mail. Is that all you need from me, Leeann?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann, put me and Rich in for seats!

I am going to get these forms filled out and hopefully off in the mail by Friday! I just keep forgetting to ask Rich about the meals! lol Even though, I'm 99% sure I know him, its just that he'd be in the mood for something else if I didn't ask..silly man.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, I've emailed a scan of my reg'n form to Linda. I've checked off for boxed lunches 3 days. I'm all set.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Carolina, yes that is exactly what I needed.

Kara I will add you & Rich to the list, just let me know if you do send payment on Friday so I can mark it down.

Marj I am going to assume you paid by paypal today as well?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ooops, forgot to mention that. lol Yes, I paid with PP yest.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I just paid with paypal. WooHoo!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:bump:

Want to make sure I get everyone on the list.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Are you like Santa? Can we give you our wish list???


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Giving one last BUMP remember all payments need to be in by Aug. 1st so if you want reserve seating please let me know.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm getting 4 reserved seats for Saturday only (for Paula, Jody, Monica and Bruce)

We're touring the city on Friday.


----------

